# Radioamatierisms >  ELF rādiouztvērējs - pasaule zem 30 Hz

## Ingus Siliņš

Sveiki, esmu nolēmis būvēt ekstra zemo frekveņču uztvērēju, kas sastāvētu no antenas signāla pastiprinātāja, zemo frekveņču filtriem... 50Hz sprostfiltra... un digitālā skaņas ierakstītāja - atskaņotāja.
Visa "sāls" ir ierakstītājā - atskaņotājā, jo ieraksts tiks atskaņots 100 - 160 reizes atrāk.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Jautājums tāds, vai digitālo ierakstītāju - atskaņotāju ierakstu var "paātrināt", pārmainot takts ģeneratora kvarcu uz augstāku frekvenci? Tātad ieraksta ar zemāku takts frekvenci un atskaņo ar augstāku...
Kādas mikrenes jūs ieteiktu... ?
Vai tā var pielāgot digitalo diktofonu, wav formats?

----------


## ivog

a ko tu ar tādu iesāksi?

----------


## JDat

neuztaisīsi labu filtru.
overclokot nevar.

Ieraksti ar datoru un ar datorprogrammu atskaņo ātrāk. Tur pat arī būs digitālie filtri. Iespējams ka ar SoX to visu par reālā laikā varēsi izdarīt.
Ja frekvence ir zem 20 Hz, tik un tā tev nesp'dēs ieraksts. Tur vajadzēs pielikt klāt carirer uz dažiem kHz un rakstīt datorā. Pēc tam softā nofiltrēt nost carrier.

----------


## karloslv

Pastāsti precīzāk par visu ieceri kopumā. Tātad ir aparāts, kuru var paņemt "uz lauka", kurš ieraksta ELF ēteru, vēlams pats to nepiesārņojot (datoru droši vien negribi stiept līdzi). Atskaņojam paātrināti, to es saprotu, taču - kad? Turpat uz lauka? Vai jau pārbraucot mājās? Ja mājās, tad visu apstrādi daudz vieglāk tiešām būs veikt uz datora, un arī visa ierīce būs daudz lētāka.

Pareizi arī JDat saka par <30 Hz ierakstīšanu - elektriskās ķēdes gatavām ierīcēm (piemēram, diktofoniem) vienkārši nav tam piemērotas. Doma par miksēšanu uz augšu ir laba, un to var realizēt vienkārši ar vadāmiem slēdžiem, piemēram, kaut vai 74HC4066 (skaņas frekvencēm derēs arī CD4066). Tas arī būtu visvienkāršākais un lētākais variants, kā nesāpīgi ierakstīt ELF - tad skaņu vari ierakstīt jebkurā pārnēsājamā rakstīklī.

Pielāgot gatavu tehniku ātrākai atskaņošanai ir nejēdzīga ideja. Jā, to var, bet tas ir tas pats, kas mēģināt Mersedesā iebūvēt vannu.

----------


## JDat

Tā nav mana ideja. Savulaik interesējos par elektrokardioskopu (tā laikam pareisi jāsauc verķi kas uz datora parāda sirdsdarbību). Tur viens no trikiem bija ar 74HC mirkeņu palīdzību pie input singnāla piegāzt klāt 10 kHz un visu aisūtīt uz datora skaņas karti. Tur softs reālā laikā izdara pārējo.

Atkāpjoties no temās. Tobiž pārejot uz bioelektroniku. Ar pro audio aparatūru var dzirdēt ka sirds pulsē. Pānemam simetriksu mikserpults ieeju. pieldējam pie dif ieejas vara plāksņies (1 santīms labi der). Uzliekam vienu tādu elektrodu pa kreisi no sirds, otru pa labi. Klausamies ar austiņām. Būs! Viss notiek. Tāds tā kā troksnītis uz katru sirds pulsu. Advancētākai sistēmai jau iepriekš pieminētais triks ar augstākām frekvencēm.

Atgriežoties pie tēmas: Savukārt raidīšana ELF diapazonā ir kaut kāds marazms. Tur vajag ļoti lielas jaudas. Par antenu izmēriem nerunāsim. Iekš wiki bija stāstīts par sakariem ar zemudēnēm 72 un 80 Hz (tiešām herci, par precīzāku frekvenci neatceros, use google). Nu i nafig to visu lai vēl rāidītu ELF diapazonā.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Doma ir novērot ELF diapazonu... Dabas rādio un nezināmas izcelsmes signālus...
Mani iedvesmoja kāds priekšgājējs, kas jau ir to darijis un atklājis daudz kā interesanta...
Googlē sk. Elf signals and unknown ground currents.
Mājaslapā "below 22khz" ir piemēri, kā tādu uztvērēju veidot...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Uztvērējs principā sastāv no magnētiskās vai elektrostatiskās antenas ,dc pastiprinātāja ar vairāku Gom ieejas pretestību..., filtriem un izejas signālu pados tieši uz ierakstītāja ADC
Ierakstu var klausīties gan uz lauka, gan mājās.
Uztvērēju vēlos taisīt komaktu, portatīvu...

----------


## JDat

Standarta ADC ir ieslēgt HP filtrs. Kā domā tādu atslēgt? Kā jau teicu. Pieliec klāt modulāciju un tad raksti diktofonā. Vai arī notiks kārtēja divriteņa izgudrošana un taisīšana po svoemu neņemot vērā praktisko daļu? Varbūt jāuztaisa savu ACD uz diskrētiem lementiem?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Tos hight pass filtrus var atslēkt, tie sastāv no ārējām rc ķēdēm... Piem. mikrene ISD2560P
jāpaskatās datashet, kā to kvarcēt utt. Mob. Tel. Never pdf failus... Rakstu no tel.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Nesējfrekvences metode nav slikta... Bet kur es dabūšu softu signāla apstrādei?

----------


## JDat

Tev vajag reālā laikā apstrādāt vai nē?
Sākumam tas pats audacity vai SoX. Klāt vēl kādu analizatorsoftu. Sākumam Spek.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

No telefona tālāk neredzu, ko manatbild forumā... Nav forumam lapu bultiņas  :: 
Jāmeklē pc nets. Lai atbildētu

----------


## JDat

Pārslēdz uz klasisko skinu, jo mobīlais, vismaz man gļuko. Un lieto mobīlo Operu, tad būs mazāks trafiks un varēs ieseksot kādu santīmu uz megabaitiem.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Apstrādās ierakstu... Pašam mājās ir spectrum player demo versija.
Tomēr uz lauka gribas dzirdēt, ko ir ierakstijis...

----------


## JDat

Netbooks ar logiem vai ingvīnu un miers. Neuztaisīsi autonomu DSP sistēmu. Tas točno.

----------


## zzz

Pie neliela chakluma var uztaisiit arii autonomu.
Ieejas signaalu frekvence kaada? Smiekliigi maza.

Znachitsja,  njemam parastu mikrokontroleri, pat nemaz ne DSP, signaalu sampleejam,  rasherachivajem spektru pa Walsh funkcijaam (prasa mazaak apreekjinu  jaudas kaa Furjee pa sinusoiidaam), ja gribam, ierakstaam kaadaa nebuut  seriaalajaa flashaa vai sd kartee, sintezeejam signaalu atpakalj sev  tiikamaa dzirdamajaa diapazonaa.  

Mazs jauks darbinsh, ko buutu jaaspeej izdariit pieklaajiigam elektronikas bakalauram, vai magjistram jau nu tochna.

----------


## JDat

Obanā! Tas izklausās interesanti. Reizēm akadēmiskās zināšanas noder...
Atliek pieņemt lēmumu par ADC (onboard 8-bit hrenovina) vai downclockots audiorastijas čips...

----------


## JDat

> Tos hight pass filtrus var atslēkt, tie sastāv no ārējām rc ķēdēm... Piem. mikrene ISD2560P
> jāpaskatās datashet, kā to kvarcēt utt. Mob. Tel. Never pdf failus... Rakstu no tel.


 Ko? Tiko pamanīju šo draņķi. Aizmirsti! Audiodiapazonam šitāds ir murgs. Ta jau tev pietiks ar AVR iebūvēto ADC struņtiku...

----------


## zzz

Ak jaa, ja autors grib galiigo primitiivismu: "ierakstiit leenaam, speeleet atpakalj aatri" tad tur pat nevajag Walsh funkcijas, tad tas ir beenu speeles no kodeeshanas viedoklja.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Mazliet praktisku piemēru, kas reāli būs ar uztvērēju...
Tātad.
Reāla laika ELF ieraksts >> 160x paatrināts ieraksta atskaņojums:
1h >> 22,5s
2h 40min >> 1min
5h 20min >> 2min

----------


## JDat

Ja prasības ir 8 bit skaņa, tad ko?
Paņemam AtMega un izmantojam iebūvēto ACD konvertoru. Dabūsim 8- bit rezolūciju. Kaut vai AtMega8
Ko tālāk? Ierakstas uz SD-karti?
Es noteikti izmantotu japaņa E-lm-Chan bibliotēku pirekš SD kartes: http://elm-chan.org/fsw/ff/00index_p.html
Atskaņot? Atkal Elm-Chan. Viņam ir mikrobisks playeris kas izmanto iekšējo PWM atskaņošanai. Atkal aizņemamies kodu un Sakombinējam kā vajag. Te playeris lai smeltos idejas: http://elm-chan.org/works/sd8p/report.html
Mums tas jāpārnes uz AtMegu un jāieliek klāt displejs. Var jau izmantot arī šo playeri http://elm-chan.org/works/pcmp/report.html, Bet manuprāt tas jau ir perebor.

Kāpēc ne gatavu MP3/diktafonu? Tieši sample rate prasību un ACD specifikas dēļ radīsies problēmas ar veikalā nopērkamu aparātu.

Laipni lūdzas digitālajā pasaulē, kur neviens vairs nezin kas ir gaisa kondensators, bet zin kas ir frekvenču sintezators.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

No tel. Varu redzēt sākumu un pēdējo atbildi forumā... 
Tātad jdat saki ka kvarca maiņa diktofonam neder?! Jo signāla priekšapstrādes dēļ, ieraksts būs saraustits utt.
Gribas jau pēc iespējas augstāku kval. 16 un vairāk bit. Skaņu...

----------


## zzz

Principaa ja silinjam ir banduura (telefons, notebooks, hvz diktofons),  kuru shis gribeeja izmantot shim noluukam un taa raksta wav vai  tamliidziigu prasto formaatu, un vinsh nekautreejas ieliist tajaa  iekshaa, tad var izraut atdaloshos kondensatorus/paizvarot ieejas  pastiprinaataajus un puceet valjaa savu 0,1 hercu ierakstiishanu, neaiztiekot nekaadus kvarcus. Nebuus taupiigi atminjas zinjaa, bet pohrenu.

Kaa arii, iznjirgaaties par ISD skanjas mikreni,  palaizhot sho ar 100 zemaakas frekvences taktssignaalu kaa datashiitaa,  vareetu arii neizdoties (atkariigs no chipa uzbuuves ieksheejaam  nianseem), tachu lai jau provee, ja ir veeleeshanaas.

Visaa shitentajaa "probleemaa" nav nepiecieshamas nekaadas dziljaas un ilgaas paardomas, tur vienkaarshi dariit vajaga.

Karoche, silinj, ja tev tur ir konkreets diktofons, kuru tu taisiijies izmiileet, tad sameklee internetaa sham sheemu un nes studijaa. Ja sheemas nav, tad buus suudiigaak, tad vismaz atrauj valjaa, nobildee plati un atrodi vismaz chipu, uz kaa shis taisiits.

----------


## JDat

Kodieru izraušana var neizoties apakšu ierakstīšanai.

Es uz to skatos kaut kā nopietnāk. Izmīlēšanai: http://www.asahi-kasei.co.jp/akm/en/...5394a_f03e.pdf

1) Ir kāja ar kuru var atslēgt Hogh Pass Filter. Super. paņemam kādu skaņas karti un izmīlējam tā lai netiek nogāztas apakšas.
2) Datašit saka ka var klokot no 1 kHz līdz 216 khz. Atkal labi. Ar 1 Khz frekvencīti vajadzētu pat sanākt pie AVR pieāķēt. Es uz to skatītos vēl nopietnāk. Pie ARM (Raspberry?) pieāķētu un priecātos.

Patīkamu seksu!

----------


## zzz

A te jau silinsh pats neskataas nopietni un nezina ko shis iisti grib.  :: 

Ja projektee un taisa pribamabsu pats - plashas un visdazhaadaakaas iespeejas izveeleeties elementu baazi un apuraata performanci, pie kam nekas iipashi sarezhgjiits.


Ja silinsh grib izliifereeties ar gatavu kjiinieshu razhojumu, to pamodificeejot ar kuvaldu saviem meerkjiem - arii kaa nebuut var izdoties. Atkariigs no konkreetaa kjiinieshu razhojuma.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Siliņš zin ko grib... Ne jau pus pc kasti stiepšu uz lauka , vai mežu...
24h ieraksts "izskanes" 9 minūtēs...
Tātad uztvērējam jābūt kompaktam, mitrumdrošam...
Diktofona pielāgošana ir viena no labākām iespējām...

----------


## JDat

Gribētos redzēk kā notiks aplauziens pielāgojot diktofonu... 90% ka nesanāks downclockošana. Kāpēc nevar kārtīti uztaisīt. Tev tak tika minēts. Pieslēdz pie arduino SD karti un darīts. ADC nolasīt, kā divus pirkstus ap asfaltu. SD kartei arī savas biblitotēkas uztaisītas, bet neesmu mēģinājis dzīvē. Ieliec tādu herņu kastītē un raksti cik vajag. Pēc tam paņem SD karti un ar datoru atskaņo. Neder? Nu tad ņem AVRstudio un uzraksti pats labāku. Labāku tādā ziņā, ka gan ieraksta, gan atskaņo. Pat nevajadzēs mega iespring. Tikai jāpielabo un jāsalipina kopā dažādi C kodi gatavs.

A varbūt ierakstīt magnetofona lentā... Tur neko nevajadzēs programmēt.  ::

----------


## JDat

Viens no neizdošanās iemesliem ir pavisam vienkārš. Par cik Siliņš māk rēķināt, tad kādu kvarcu jāliek diktafonā, ja tur šobrīd stāv 12 Mhz kvarcs? 12 Mhz ir tāpēc ka ditafonam jāstrādā kā USB fleškai pie datora.

----------


## zzz

> Siliņš zin ko grib... Ne jau pus pc kasti stiepšu uz lauka , vai mežu...
> 24h ieraksts "izskanes" 9 minūtēs...
> Tātad uztvērējam jābūt kompaktam, mitrumdrošam...
> Diktofona pielāgošana ir viena no labākām iespējām...


 
Nu ta kaa, tu, silinj, beidzot esi izdariijis izveeli? Projekteesi aparaatu pats no atseviskjaam mikreneem, vai urbinaasi gatavu kjiinieshu diktofonu?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz pagaidam eju pa tādu ceļu - pielāgot gatavo: a) olympus diktofonu ar 512Mb atmiņu.
b) mikreni isd2560
,ja nevarēs, tad jābūvē kas savādāks...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

12MHz / 160 = 75 kHz
tuvākie kvarci ir 32 un 200...455 kHz...
Jālieto kāds ģenerators ar dalītājiem, vai jāpalielina 12 Mhz kvarcs...
Zzz tā īsti neviens nav atbildējis, kas notiek mainot kvarcu... Iz dzīves...

----------


## zzz

silinj, nu tad jau lieliski, karogs rokaa un darbojies.

Kvarca nomainja uz 100x zemaaku frekvenci  var tavu diktofonchiku padariit nefunkcioneejoshu (ja shameejaa  sastaavaa ir dinamiskaas atminjas, flasha ieraksta endzhini vai svichoto  kondensatoru sheemas, kuras normaalai darbiibai gaida takts signaalu  sapraatiigaas robezhaas). Nu, USB toch nestraadaas, bet, boh s njim,  prieksh taa vari piesleegt atpakalj dzimto kvarcu.

Vai taadas  sastaavdaljas tavaa diktofonchikaa ir, zina tikai razhotaajs, tachu  vinju shitik savdabiigi jautaajumi par 100x leenaakiem kvarciem  neinteresees. Taalabad tev atliek njemt un noskaidrot eksperimentaali. 

Siikuma  detalja - 12 MHz un 120 kHz kvarcinju gjeneratoru sheemas ir drusku  atskjiriigas, taa kaa pa taisno paarlodeet kvarcu vien vareetu  nefurichiit veel shii papildus iemesla deelj. Naaksies taisiit  gjeneratoru vai daliitaaju, kas tev toch garantees, ka ir tev tur taa  gribeetaa frekvence.

Ja diktofonchiks tomeer paarsteidzoshaa  kaartaa straadaas, tad tev naaksies arii razjebashiit vinja analogaas  sheemas daljas, kuras nu nefiga nebuus piemeerotas tavu plaanoto 0,1  hercu caurlaishanai. 

Karoche, silinj, te nav nepiecieshams  iegrimt dziljaas paadomaas un prasiit pasaulei - a kas notiks, ja es  pameegjinaashu shaadu izvirtiibu? Dari un meegjini. Kvarca mainiishanu  es uzskatiitu par ne diezko sapraatiigu piegaajienu, bet censties  atrunaat tevi netaisos. Taa ir tava pasha izveele.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Atskrūvēju olympus vn-2100-pc diktofonu un sapratu, ka nesanāks... Mikrenes zem LCD, plate pārvilkta ar melnu aizsargplēvi... taustiņi piesaistīti plēvei...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

...tālāka jaukšana var būt neatgriezeniska...
Atliek būvēt pašam, vai pielāgot hk828, afp9600 u.c. skaņu ierakstes mikrenes...

----------


## JDat

Tās ieraksta mikrenes esi dzīvē mēģinājis? Laikam neesi, jo skan sevišķi briesmīgi. Neder pat runas ierakstam.

----------


## zzz

Nu redz, silinj, taa vietaa, lai te gaudotu: a man zzz nesakaaa, kas buus, ja es kvarcu lodeeshu..., pietika aparaatu attaisiit valjaa un pats paarliecinaajies, ka tev rocinjas un praatinsh par iisu.

Konstruktorinsh-strateegjiskais plaanotaajs, jopt.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Nu redz, silinj, taa vietaa, lai te gaudotu: a man zzz nesakaaa, kas buus, ja es kvarcu lodeeshu..., pietika aparaatu attaisiit valjaa un pats paarliecinaajies, ka tev rocinjas un praatinsh par iisu.
> 
> Konstruktorinsh-strateegjiskais plaanotaajs, jopt.


 Rociņas nav par īsu... tikai mūsdienu domāšana ražošanā - visu ražo, lai pēc tam nevarētu: a)remontēt b)pārbūvēt....
par to esmu pārliecinājies, strādājot kādu laiku sadzīves tehnikas remontdarbnīcā....
Taatad Jdat, saki, ka tie ISD sērijas mikrenes neder....?! zemās kvalitātes dēļ....
Vel jau pastāv iespēja būvēt pašam ierakstes ierīci, kas sastāvētu no adrešu ģenerātora ( skaitītājs ), takts ģenerātora ar maināmu frekvenci, brīvpieejas atmiņas un ADC - CAP. tātad ierakstītājs bez softa un mikrokontrolieriem....

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Tīri interesanti linki par tām SD kartēm.... paskatijos.

----------


## JDat

Nē nu ja nevar mirokontrolieri saprogrammēt, tad var bakstīties uz taisīt uz diskrētiem elemntiem. Tikai tad tev vairs nebūs mazs un ekonomisks aparāts, bet gan vesels čemodāns, kas patērēs attiecīgu enerģijas daudzumu.

Sāc ar vienkāršāko. Nopumpē arduino softu. Tur ir gatavi paraugi. Viens no pirmajiem paraugiem ir nolasīt potenciometra stāvokli un nosūtīt pa seriālo portu uz datoru. 10 bitu izšķirtspēja. Sample rate 1 kHz. Ideāli! Uz arduino platītes ir A0 kontakts. Tajā jāiebaro spriegums no 0 līdz +5V. Un viss. Ko tev kodā jāmodificē? Sample rate tādu kādu gribi. Tālāk jāuztaisa lai dati pa seriālo portu skrien tādā izskatā kāds tev der. Piemēram lai var saglabāt Txt failā. Kad esi sagatavojis visu, tad dos logž uzraksti: "copy com10 record.txt" com ir seriālā porta numurs tavam arduino. Un viss. Tavi sampļi saskries datorā. Tad atver ar exceli, pieliec klāt vajadzīgās formulas un uzzīmē līkni. Ja pētījuma rezultāti tevi apmierina, tad ej tālāk. Ko es darītu? Es izpētītu Sun .au faila formātu un iemācītu arduino tādu uzģenerēt un nosūtīt pa COM portu uz datoru. datorā atkal copy komanda iekš dos lodziņa... Rezultātu varētu apstrādāt ar SoX un Aucadit'y softiem. Gatavs! Ejam tālāk. Tad es iemācītu arduino ierakstīt SD kartē un viss. Mums ir autonoms recorderis, kas patērē figviņzin miliampērus (domāju ka 50 mA ir maksimums ko patērēs arduino+SD karte). Atstāj tādu figņu mežā uz diennakti. Nākosā dienā aizej ar laptopu uz mežu un noklausies kas sanācis.

Tas ir sarežģīti? Protams ka tā ir kosmosa zinātne, jo Siliņš RTK laikos neapmeklēja programmēšanas lekcijas. Tajā laikā Siliņš ieslēdzās talākajā kabinetā un itkā nodarbojās ar radioamatierismu. Zinām zinām ko tur Siliņš patiesībā darīja. Dzenāja sīvo un sapņoja par mūžigajiem dzinējiem. Tā ka mācies visu no sākuma. Pie tam arduino tiešām ir vienkārš. Svarīgi ir domāt un izprast kopējos principus. Tad jāmāk google lietot un salīmēt visu kopā. Tāka aizmirsti par RAMiem, adrešu skaitītājiem uc figņām. Tas ir apsolūti lieki, ja vien negribi mācīties cipartehnikas pamatus. Es zinu ka negribi, jo tev vajag gatavu verķi. Ja labi uzvedīsies, tad varbūt palīdzēšu ar arduino kodu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Ak tā jums mūžīgie dzineji joprojām "kož acīs"  :: 
Tā pat kā sīpoli nomizoti...
Rtk un rtu lekcijas nekavēju un dzert negāju...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Tātad vel visu pēc kārtas, ja lieto programmējamos...
Kāds tad būtu risinajums ar sd karti un 24bit skaņu.?
Ja taisa tik nopietni, tad pa pilnu programmu.

----------


## karloslv

Taču izdomā vispirms jēdzīgas prasības, citādi būvēsim kosmosa kuģi tur, kur pietiktu ar velosipēdu?

Pirmkārt - kas ir zināms par ELF ierakstiem? Kāds tur dinamiskais diapazons? Ir kādi piemēri? Tev tur pamatoti vajag 24 bitus?

----------


## JDat

Mikrokontrolieris nav kosmosa kuģis. Nelec pārāk augstu. Uzreiz 24 bit sagribēji. No sāku uztaisi pētījumu ar 10 bitiem un tad izdari secinājumus. Pēc tam skaties augstāk. Tāda sajūta ka visi tek atru dienu taisa ELF uztvērējus lai Siliņam varētu padomus dot. Arduino ACD arī ir samērā hrenovijs, bet normāli kotrolējams lai vektu pētījumus. Kad izspēlēsies tad sakties uz augstāku latiņu. Koroļovs arī R-7 nepalaida no pirmā piegājiena. A Siliņš grib no pirmā piegājiena palais N1 un uzreiz aizlidot uz Mēnesi un veiksmīgi atgriesties atpakaļ. Tas nekas viņam nav pieredze tāda kosmosa kuģa būvēšanā. Paņems veļasmasīņu un pielāgos lidojumam uz mēnesi. Nesanāks! Tas nekas. Paņems X šerijas eksperimentālo lidmašīnu un ar to lidos uz ģeostacionāru orbītu. Nekā nebija! Sadali uzdevum u mazākos un izpēti katru daļu atsevišķi. Tad izdari secinājumus un skaties kurā virzienā jārok lai uztaisītu labāk...

Ardiono argusā maksā savus 12 Ls. Tiešām tik grūti? 24 bitīga ACD maksā... Apmēram tik pat cik arduino. Pēc būtības arduino ir šturnts, bet ar kaut ko ir jāsāk... Tāpēc izdzirdot ka jālieto štrunta mikrkontolieris, uzreiz nevajag ķerties pie 24 bitiem.

Un vēl. Kā jau karloss prasīja. Kāds tad ir dinamiskais diapazons?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Man jau ir tāda doma - taisīt pašlaik "demo" versiju ar to Isd 2560 mikreni... Papētiju datashēt, šķiet, ka varētu kas sanākt...
Argusā tāda pa 7,50 ls

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Dinamiskais diapazons paliels... Ja tuvumā elektrolinijas, tad 50hz varētu aizdambēt ciet antenas priekšpastiprinātāju...
Otrs - dc pulsi no negaisiem... Ar aizdambēt var...
Ja varēs ierakstīt šūmana rezonanses tad projekts izdevies.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Cik reāli ir iespējama šāda kombinācija:
pc skaņas karte + mikroprocesors + sd karte?

----------


## smoketester

Labs paraugs ar izejas kodu. Atliek pielikt savu ieejas daļu un pielabot ieraksta un atskaņošanas F. Visas SD kartes un citas biblioteas var dabūt no Microchip.
http://www.moty22.co.uk/sd.php

----------


## zzz

> Cik reāli ir iespējama šāda kombinācija:
> pc skaņas karte + mikroprocesors + sd karte?


 silinj, tu atkal dzen sviestu. "Iespeejams"  ir dahrena kas, tachu ne ar tavaam liikajaam rocinjaam, un ne viss iespeejamais ir diezko racionaals.

----------


## JDat

Nafig skaņas karti?
Izlasi
Analogā ieeja uz borta.
http://arduino.cc/en/Reference/AnalogRead
http://arduino.cc/en/Tutorial/AnalogInputPins
http://arduino.cc/en/Tutorial/BareMinimum
http://arduino.cc/en/Tutorial/AnalogReadSerial

SD karte:
http://arduino.cc/en/Reference/SD

Kāda tur ārējā skaņas karte? Uz ISA slota? Mhm. Pamēģini. Skaņas karti būs daudz sarežģītāk adaptēt. Kas ir. Stulbas idejas ģenerēt mākas. Ietiepīgi esam. Prasīji padomu forumā, tad *HUĻI* nemēģini izpētīt to ko tev iedāvā?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Mazliet par derīgo signālu:
trokšņu grīda apm: -62db
pirmā šūmana rezonanse apm.: - 40db
pārējie signāli pārsvarā spēcīgāki.

----------


## zzz

> Mazliet par derīgo signālu:
> trokšņu grīda apm: -62db
> pirmā šūmana rezonanse apm.: - 40db
> pārējie signāli pārsvarā spēcīgāki.


 Un cik bitu nepiecieshamiiba silinjam izreekjinaas no shiem diviem ciipariem, kurus shis te ir laipni ceelis priekshaa?


>pārējie signāli pārsvarā spēcīgāki

A varbuut, ka shii fignja arii kaut kaa reekjinus ietekmees, ko, silinj?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Dinamiskais diapazons:
8bit - apm 42db
16bit - 92 db
24bit - 144db
teorētiski pietiktu ar 16bit, bet praktiski ar 24bit - smalkāka izšķirtspēja...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Vairāk info sk. Wikipedia:
sampling rate
bit rate
cilvēka ausij piemērots 20 bit.
Tapēc es tos 24bit minēju.
Jūsu 10bit dos 60db dd.

----------


## zzz

silinsh ir debiils un nevis veic inzheniertehniskus apreekjinus, bet pagraabj ciparinjus no griestiem, nemaz neapjeedzot kaadaa veidaa tie saistaas vai nesaistaas ar shameejaa konkreeto gadiijumu. 

silinj, ej ka tu brashiem soljiem uz trim burtiem. Tevi nav jeegas maciit, tu esi trojechniks, kas pieradis peldeet cauri ar tukshu muldeeshanu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Tukši nemuldu!
Pask. Wikipedijā audio bit depth
un būs skaidrs...
Ja nosaucu aptuvenus skaitļus, tad tas sīkums...  ::

----------


## zzz

silinj, ar wikiju viss ir kaartiibaa, tas tieshi tu te esi samurgojis hernjas. 

Izreekjini tachu vienreiz (taa kaa epis savus muuzhiigos dzineejus publiski reekjinaaja):

trokšņu grīda apm: -62db
pirmā šūmana rezonanse apm.: - 40db

Cik bitu acp vajadziigs? 

Pie kam  tieshi izreekjini, nevis defektiivais silinsh pieveersh acheles griestiem, paarmet krustu un pazinjo ka shim gribaas 24 bitus un punkts.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz tur starpība apm 20db, bet augšējā robeža, virs šūmana rezonansēm ir nenoteikta... Negaisa pulsi tos 20db sitīs ciet... Var jau ieregulēt to dd "logu" optimālā režīmā un iztikt kaut vai ar 8bit bet vai skaņa būs ausij tīkama?
Pat ja izmantotu 60db dd, skaņas kvalitatei vajag augstāku bit. Sk.

----------


## JDat

Par cik neviens tagad netaisīs no nulles superpuper sistēmu ar 24 Bit rezolūciju, tad jāsamierinās ar to ka vajadzīgs dators un normāla skaņas karte. Skaidrs ka neviens negrib sākt ar kaut ko vienkāršāku, tad i 24 BIT ADC tjhjem boļeja nepieslēgs pie procesoriem un neko neprogrammēs.

----------


## zzz

> Zzz tur starpība apm 20db, bet augšējā robeža, virs šūmana rezonansēm ir nenoteikta... Negaisa pulsi tos 20db sitīs ciet... Var jau ieregulēt to dd "logu" optimālā režīmā un iztikt kaut vai ar 8bit bet vai skaņa būs ausij tīkama?
> Pat ja izmantotu 60db dd, skaņas kvalitatei vajag augstāku bit. Sk.


 Nu taatad silinsh joprojaam debiilojas un kautreejas pateikt iisto ciiparinju. 

Shameejaa shuumana rezonanshu ierakstiishanai vajag 4 (chetru) bitu ACP.

pasham silinjam toties ir ponti un pirksti veedeklii uz 24 bitiem - miljoninsh reizhu vairaak izskhirtspeejas kaa vajadziigs. Tas nekas, ka deriigais signaals tik un taa buus chetri biti un paareejie divdesmit - troksnis, silinjam toties taa gribaas. Audiosifilistiski kvalitatiivaa shuumana rezonanshu klausiishanaas, vot!

Karoche silinj:

1. tu jau tiki pasuutiits triju burtu virzienaa. Vari turpinaat turp doties.

2. buuvee savu agregaatu dajebkaadaa cherezzhopnij veidaa, kaa tev iepatiikaas. Galu galaa tu tachu esi forumaa taapeec ka tev gribeejaas saviesiigi parunaaties, ne jau tehnisku jautaajumu deelj.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Negaisa pulsi tos 20db sitīs ciet...


 Zibens spērina ierakstīšanai tavā antenā tiešām arī ar 24bit var nepietikt.
Kāds nākamais solis? Atombombas sprādziena ieciparošana reālā mērogā?  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Biju Rīgā, bet isd2560 nedabūju ne salvatā, ne latgalītē... Demo versiju nāksies būvēt uz kādu atmel vai jūsu piedāvāto ardino varianau... Jāpaskat kāds atmel ar 16bit kopni un 12bit adc

----------


## JDat

Ar Atmeli esi krāmējies kaut kad? Ja nē, tad pirmajā piegājienā iztiec ar 10 bit ACD uz Arduino borta . Pilnnīgi pietiek ar vietējo bāleliņu klonu PCBduino ONE izskatā. Kāds sakars 16 bitu kopnei ar to visu?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Vienkārši domāju tā, ka pa 16bit kopni vieglāk sagremot 12bit adc, nekā pa 8bit kopni 10bit adc
Ar atmel darbošos pirmo reizi... Uz pc stāv man bascom un atmeļu datashēt, softu  paraugi utt.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Beidzot varu atbildēt pats uz savu jautājumu par to takts frekvenci un ierakstes / atskaņojuma ātrumu. Izrādas, ka var paātrināt ierakstu, paaugstinot takts frekvenci... Eksperimentu izdariju ar bērnu "spiegu" diktofonu, pamainot rc ģeneratora r vērtību, var paātrināt savu balss ierakstu...

----------


## zzz

Iespeeja drusku pamainiit ISD miskastes aatrumu ir paredzeeta shameejaa datashiitaa. 

Iespeeja sho izchakareet uz leju pa 100 reizeem - joprojaam zem jautaajuma, silinj.

Kaa arii miskaste ISD signaalu ieraksta analogaa veidaa, tachu trokshnju deelj tur nav i nekas liidziigs silinja gribeetajiem 24 bitu pontiem.

----------


## next

Nevaig jau tik dikti ISD gaaniit, es savulaik ar vinjiem paspeeleejos.
Pavisam normaala AM radio atbilstiiba dabuujama.
Fiksajiem audio mesidzhu projektiem iisti vietaa.
Silinjam protams nederees, bet man domaat vinjam jebkuraa variantaa chiks vien sanaaks...

----------


## next

Kautkaa apraavaas diskusija, varbuut es vainiigs?
Kompensaacijai esmu gatavs ziedot interesentiem chipkorderi ar gatavu plati (shodien kraamu kastee uzgaaju).
Telefonliinijas interfeisu 5 minuutees var izraveet un MDT vietaa laikam f84 picu vareeja iespraust.


PS. PM kaa vienmeer nelasu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Next, neesi vainīgs, viss kārtībā...  ::  vienkārši man vajag pie neta tikt ar pc, lai plašāk ko aprakstītu.
Tev tur platē stāv isd4002 un cik noprotu, vadās ar mikrokontrolieri, tiešā vadība laikam nav iespējama!?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Isd 4002 un 4008 var dabūt elfā, bet datashetā skatijos, ka vadās tikai ar mikrokontrolieri...
Man doma taisīt uz atxmegu, sd karti un programmas veidā mainīt sampling rate

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Nafig skaņas karti?
> Izlasi
> Analogā ieeja uz borta.
> http://arduino.cc/en/Reference/AnalogRead
> http://arduino.cc/en/Tutorial/AnalogInputPins
> http://arduino.cc/en/Tutorial/BareMinimum
> http://arduino.cc/en/Tutorial/AnalogReadSerial
> 
> SD karte:
> ...


 Ko jūs te varat psihot un ārdīties.... nav pacietības, kamēr Siliņš nedēļas nogalē tiek pie pc neta un apskatās jūsu piedāvājumus....
Kopumā visus caurskatīju un viens, otrs tīri interesants... sākot ar to 24bit adc un visiem pārējiem pic iem un  atmegām....
Taa zzz tu saki, ka pietiktu ar 4bit skaņu  ::  ironiskā kārtā man tas diktofons olimpus vn2100pc raksta iekša wav formātu ar 4 bitiem... esmu ar viņu rakstijis dabas radio vlf diapazonā.... ideālos apstākļos tīri ciešami sanāk, kropļojumi rodas, ja ir augsts ac fons ( tuvumā elektrolīnijas, vai plosās negaisi, daudz sprakšķi ( sferics ).... zemā sampling rate dēļ, rodas kropļojumi augsto frekveņču skaņās ( aliasing problems ).
Jāsaka, ka tas isd2560 strādā ar 256 līmeņu analogo atmiņu, un tas ir ekvivalents 8 bit skaņai.... man uz pc ir daži 8 bit audiofaili, skan tā tīri neko.... tāka isd2560 = atmega ar 8 bit.
Ja ir iespējams tikt pie vairāk bitiem, kapēc viņus neizmantot?  :: 
atxmegas strādā ar 12bit.

----------


## JDat

Cepiens ir par to ka netiek izskatīti varianti, bet jau tiek štukots. Par 4 vitiem uz olympus neko nesapratu. Tāpat kā pa 256 analogiem audio līmeņiem.

----------


## zzz

> ironiskā kārtā man tas diktofons olimpus vn2100pc raksta iekša wav formātu ar 4 bitiem...


 Ironiskaa kaartaa silinsh ilgi pljurksteeja par diktofonu, peec tam sho attaisiija vajaa, paarliecinajaas ka ar savaam liikajaam rocinjaam tur nekaa izdariit nejeedz, aiztaisiija ciet un tagad atkal pljurkst par diktofonu. Iecikleejies, slimnieks.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Shēmu simulātorā izstrādāju analogo daļu - ieejas ķēdes ar Salen key filtriem, 50hz sprostfiltru...
Man bascoma demoversijā nav atxmegu paraugi un laikam jāiztiek būs ar parasto atmegu...
Otrs attīstības scenarijs - pc ar skaņas apstrādes softu...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Ak jūs abi nesaprašas  ::  netaisos tak uz diktofonu ko būvēt... 4bit skaņa nekas īpašs un kvalitativs nav... Zzz aprēķini tak rādija, ka pietiek ar 4bit...  ::  Tapēc pieminēju diktofonu...
256 ir no isd mikrenes datashet un tas ir 8bit ekvivalents... Jus smejaties par isd mikreni, tad neapzinati ismejat atmegas un pic us, ko paši piedāvājat!

----------


## zzz

silinj, tu esi tik debiils vaavuljotaajs, ka paliek apniciigi tevi lamaat.

Tu joprojaam neapjeedz kaads sakars bitiem ar dinamisko diapzonu un tavu pilniigi defektiivo pljurkshkjeeshanu par "kvalitaati".

Veel taads siikums - taveejais diktofons, ar kuru tu nespeej beigt lieliities, raksta ADPCM. 
Tu sheit putro ADPCM ar PCM un tas no tavas puses ir tik gigantisks stulbums, ka to var aprakstiit tikai ar krievu valodas izteicieniem.

----------


## zzz

Kaa arii tagad ir skaidrs kaa silinsh pabeidza RTU - vinsh naturaali zajebal visus pasniedzeejus ar savu necaurshaujamo stulbumu kopaa ar idiotisku vaariishanos.

----------


## JDat

Ak tad jau uz PC skatamies. Tātad jautājums par jaucējiņu lai paceltu uz audiodiapazonu paliek aktuāls... Ko tad nepavilkās uz portatīvu iekārtu? MCu ir kosmoss? Man te kāreiz tāds kosmoss padomā: Software serial port. Nekāda kosmosa, jāpadomā un jāraksta.

50 Hz notch filtrs? Var jau, bet vajag labu un tik un tā ņem vērā ka AC fona rūkonim ir arī harmonikas, kuras ieteicams nofiltrēt. Nevar vienkārši visu virs 30 Hz nogāst ar kapitālu filtru un miers? Paskaties pats:


PS: Man teica, ka Siliņs RTK mācījies. Par RTU neesmu dzirdējis, bet tad jau ir offtopic.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz adpcm vai pcm, nav svarīgi, īpaši tās skaņas komresijas metodes neko daudz labu neizspiedīs no 4 triem bitiem jeb 16 sprieguma līmeņiem...
Jdat, 50hz man nav svešs, vlf dabas radio uztv. Tur tā problēma pastav, bet te visu virs 20... 30hz griezīs nost

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Man tam filtram parametri šādi:
20hz 0db
30hz -9db
50hz -40...45db
100hz -60db
utt. vājinājums brauc mīnusos.
Low pass + notch filtri
p.s atmegas nav kosmosa zinatne

----------


## zzz

> Zzz adpcm vai pcm, nav svarīgi, īpaši tās skaņas komresijas metodes neko daudz labu neizspiedīs no 4 triem bitiem jeb 16 sprieguma līmeņiem...


 Un defektiivais silinsh joprojaam demonstree ka shim totaali nebumbum, tachu patirsties gan gribaas bezgaliigi. 

Tavam plaanotajam uzdevumam neko labu arii nevajag, tieshi taapeec ka signaals ir knapi 22 dB virs trokshnju liimenja, grozies un meetaa pirkstus kaa gribi, izgudro kaut miljons bitu ACP, deriigais signaals tik un taa buus 4 biti, paarejais troksnis.

----------


## karloslv

Bet 24 bitu skaņa taču ir kvalitatīvāka! Šo var droši pievienot smieties/raudāt sadaļai.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Pareizi karlosov! Zzz man te grib piedāvāt ar varu 4bit skaņu, kas ar cirvi aptēsta...
Zzz vai tavos aprēķinos nevajadzēja  derīgo signālu likt dinamiskā diapazona vidū un virs tā atstāt 20db rezervi? Citādi trokšņi pie dd grīdas un derīgais signāls pie dd griestiem... ?  ::  padomā tak par citiem signāliem, kas stiprāki par -40db t.i uz augšu.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Turpmākie ziņojumi būs tehniska rakstura un redzu, ka ar zzz strīdēties nav jēga, jo aidambē forumu ar liekiem vārdiem un apvainojumiem, kas nav pa tēmu... Ziņošu, līdz ko būs kas reāli uzbūvēts utt.

----------


## zzz

silinj debiilais, tev tikai ar cirvi kaut ko tavaa galvinjaa var iedauziit un pat tad nav garantijas ka izdosies.

Tavas miiljotaas shuumana rezonases nav jeegas rakstiit ar audiofiilistiskiem ACP trokshnja liimenja deelj. Ir pofigu vai troksnis celjaas no 4 bitu kvanteeshanas vai no dabiskaa trokshnja taada pasha liimenii, labaakas kvalitaates signaalu tu nevari dabuut princpiaali fizikas deelj.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Beidzot atvaļinājuma pirmā nedēļa... Un esmu uzbūvējis ELF uztvērēju uz ISD 1620 mikrenes bāzes... Pirmie testi mājas pagalmā - izdevās uztvert negaisa pulsus... ( paātrinot ierakstu tie top par sprakšķiem )...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Lietojot 50x ieraksta paātrinājumu, uz lauka ārā varēja dzirdēt negaisa elf signālus, kas atgādina jaungada salūta dobjos un sprakšķošos blīkšķus... Vienreiz dzirdēju skaņas, kas atgādina tvaika lokomotīvi...

----------


## karloslv

Tad padalies ar ierakstiem, citādi kas mums no tā, ka tev to vai šito atgādina  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Mēģināšu caur pc ierakstīt vai kādu video... Kur netā var izvietot audio wav failus? Vai e pasts derēs?

----------


## JDat

Izvietošana te: https://soundcloud.com/
Gribētos WAV failu 1:1 lai skūvīši un ķiliši paši pēc tam var paatrināt, filtrēt utt.
Protams, klāt vari arī savu apstrādāto versiju ielikt.
Ja gribās pirkstus staipīt tad Youtbe ar pareizajiem aprakstiem un gaidīšana, kad pārsitīs gangam style apūkoto video skaita ziņā.

----------


## ansius

a kas failiem.lv neder?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Mēģināju vienu ierakstu pārrakstīt uz pc - sanāca tāds slikts ieraksts, uztvērēja zemās jutības dēļ, bet ir laba ziņa - palielināju jutību, un ja viss ies labi, tad būs ieraksti...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Dienu pirms negaisa, elf negaisa dobjie blīkšķi rībēja kā tādā mucā, un pat ar atbalsīm... 
Šodien varēja uztvert elf "pērkona dārdus"... Kā nekā negaisa diena...

----------


## Isegrim

Ingu, sorry, tev meitenes nemaz nepatīk?  ::  
Es tavos gados ar meitenēm un "_Skapī_" laiku nositu. Tas bija ineresantāk par trokšņiem, no kuriem nav nekādas praktiskas jēgas.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Esmu precējies... Un ir bērni...
Neteiktu, ka elf ir bezveidīgi trokšņi... Bet bagāta pasaule zem 30hz, var teikt jauns diapazons, jauns apvārsnis...
Pat rodas jautājums par tām skaņām, kapēc tādas ir...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

šeit var aplūkot uztvērēja izskatu un shēmu, uzraksti gan biški nobružājušies, bet sīkums... 
http://foto2.inbox.lv/ninni/ELF-radi...att-ls1367.jpg
Jāsaka, ka ar šo uztvērēju var uztvert ELF arī mājas pagalmā un īpatnība ir tā, ka nav 50Hz dūkoņas traucējumi.... jo viss tiek uztverts zem 50Hz un liekais nofiltrēts ( atšķirībā no VLF uztvērēja ).
Mājas pagalmā signāli bija tādi, kā ūdens tecēšana kādā kanalizācijas akā, vai trubā....

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Te viens ELF ieraksts.... vajadzētu iet....
http://failiem.lv/u/kfuwyws

----------


## karloslv

Tas ir ar paātrinājumu vai bez?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Tas ir ar 50x paātrinājumu...

----------

